# Culinary Pimpin....



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2020)

Fired up the grill today for yum yum surf n turf.
Here's the spread....









Post up your favorites or what ever you got cookin!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 3, 2020)

Looks great! Over 90 here and I dont want to be anywhere near a grill, lol. But that sure looks good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 3, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Looks great! Over 90 here and I dont want to be anywhere near a grill, lol. But that sure looks good.



Hope you had a flannel shirt to wear! Got 8n the truck earlier, it said 118!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 4, 2020)

Dang it! We’d be in Massachusetts right now eating lobstah if it wasn’t for the ‘rona

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 4, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Fired up the grill today for yum yum surf n turf.
> Here's the spread....
> 
> View attachment 190018
> ...


Looks tasty Marc! Now I know where your stimulus check went

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Diver Temple (Jul 4, 2020)

Well, thanks for making me hungry for bbq at 9AM...now I don't know if I want to work a project or smoke a brisket! :sun:

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 4, 2020)

Scrumptious! Can't beat good BBQ! Chuck


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 4, 2020)

Diver Temple said:


> Well, thanks for making me hungry for bbq at 9AM...now I don't know if I want to work a project or smoke a brisket! :sun:


Smoke the brisket,ill be smoking 5lbs of chicken breast tomorrow.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (Jul 4, 2020)

Got a rack of ribs on the smoker right now. Going to pair that with some fresh potatoes dug from the garden and some baked beans. May have some wild black raspberry cobbler for desert if I can make myself go pick them in this heat....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 4, 2020)

Man that looks GOOD! I just got home and off the boat and I'm hungry. Still have it hooked to the Tahoe in case we get a rescue call. Let's hope not. Have the sweet taters in and the steaks ready for the grill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 4, 2020)

Would love to do the same and fire up the grill - just too hot to stand in front of a hot grill with the current weather. After having only a little Weber Smokey Joe charcoal grill for a while (just not big enough to do much with), we bought a new grill back in March. Nothing fancy - just an inexpensive two burner grill - but we've grilled a lot on it since buying it. Back in the middle of March, as everything was shutting down, I commented to my wife that it would be nice to have a grill - speculating that we'd be stuck staying at home for a while. She agreed and it's been well used these last months.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 4, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Looks tasty Marc! Now I know where your stimulus check went



That went all towards the rent. 
Wifes went to the bills....
That was provided by her overtime caring for abi patients.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 4, 2020)

Sprung said:


> Would love to do the same and fire up the grill - just too hot to stand in front of a hot grill with the current weather. After having only a little Weber Smokey Joe charcoal grill for a while (just not big enough to do much with), we bought a new grill back in March. Nothing fancy - just an inexpensive two burner grill - but we've grilled a lot on it since buying it. Back in the middle of March, as everything was shutting down, I commented to my wife that it would be nice to have a grill - speculating that we'd be stuck staying at home for a while. She agreed and it's been well used these last months.



I got this grill last year. I like it. It's the infared type. No flare up, no burned meats....
Next one may be the big green egg. I miss cooking on charcoal and wood....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 4, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> I got this grill last year. I like it. It's the infared type. No flare up, no burned meats....
> Next one may be the big green egg. I miss cooking on charcoal and wood....



Part of me wants a big green egg, but what I really want is a pellet grill. Haven't had the chance to try an infrared grill.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 4, 2020)

Pellet grill? I'll have to google that....


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 4, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> big green egg.


Two words, Kamado Joe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 4, 2020)

OK, a few more, on sale at Costco.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 5, 2020)

You can’t beat an old style kettle grill and charcoal.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 5, 2020)

T. Ben said:


> You can’t beat an old style kettle grill and charcoal.



I'd even settle for a hibachi!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 5, 2020)

Anyone else cooking? Post it up ! 
I wanna some yum yums!


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2020)

How bout this @Herb G. ?


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 22, 2022)

Momma not home today and it’s dangerous to let Lil Mikey alone! Things just happen! So we get another version of Mikey’s Mashup! Sort of a use up all the stuff that’s bee in ref/freezer a long time. This time sliced up squid steaks, mussels, pinto beans, collard greens, whole pimentos, fried peppers, oven baked tomatoes, capers, concentrated beef broth and lots of Trader Joe’s umami sauce. Needed lots of flavor as I do not have my full taste!



I’m

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 22, 2022)

Lil Mikey's Mashup is right!!!


----------

